

Should this be in its own controller? - jcapote
http://shouldthisbeinitsowncontroller.com/

======
JakeSc
shouldimakeawebsitedomainforthis.com

~~~
cfinke
NO

------
sp332
What is this?

And if you made this, there shouldn't be an apostrophe in "its".

~~~
Semiapies
It's someone jumping on an old meme: <http://shouldiusetablesforlayout.com>

~~~
sp332
So what's a controller, in this context?

I've seen the meme before, I think the first one was
<http://www.hasthelhcdestroyedtheearth.com/>

~~~
cfinke
<http://www.isitchristmas.com/> predates that one by a year.

~~~
cfinke
<http://isthisyourpaperonsingleservingsites.com/> provides a surprising amount
of information on these kinds of sites.

"One of the earliest examples was islostarepeat.com [created in 2006]. This
site indicated whether the episode of Lost playing during the current week was
a new broadcast."

------
bemaniac
Inline styles. For shame.

------
brndnhy
Into it

------
acanals
win

